# Newby



## Jaynedm73 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello all first time using this site. We are hopping to relocate to Vancouver next year after I've compleated some nursing workshops in the autumn which will then allow me to register with the CRNBC. We wil be submitting our visa application at the end of the month. I am hoping to work at St Pauls Hospital in the ITU or A&E. But I don't have any idea on which area's to considder living in. We have 2 young children nearly 5 yr old girl who is into ballet and drama and a 1 yr old boy who loves to climb! My priorites are schools can anyone offer any advice as to where to consentrate our serch when we go and visit in the autumn. Thank you in advance
Jayne:


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

Did you do your nursing quals in BC?


----------



## Jaynedm73 (Mar 24, 2011)

Irma said:


> Did you do your nursing quals in BC?


Hello no I trained in the uk to degee level


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

So be aware that your UK nursing quals are NOT totally recognised in BC. Sad to report. There will be mega hoops to jump through before you will be allowed to practice here. If you want to know more let me know and I will point you to some websites


----------



## Jaynedm73 (Mar 24, 2011)

Irma said:


> So be aware that your UK nursing quals are NOT totally recognised in BC. Sad to report. There will be mega hoops to jump through before you will be allowed to practice here. If you want to know more let me know and I will point you to some websites


Hi Irma yes I am finding that out we come over last July and I sat an SEC aasessment it is from that that I now need to do theae 2 workshops which can only be done at the university in Surrey and an on line course before I can be registered with the CRNBC it's proving to be quite a costly adventure and that is before the visa expences. We are comming back in the autumn for me to do the workshops and then to look at areas to live so any advice on locations with good elementary schools would be gratefully received jayne


----------



## Irma (Oct 21, 2010)

Jaynedm73 said:


> Hi Irma yes I am finding that out we come over last July and I sat an SEC aasessment it is from that that I now need to do theae 2 workshops which can only be done at the university in Surrey and an on line course before I can be registered with the CRNBC it's proving to be quite a costly adventure and that is before the visa expences. We are comming back in the autumn for me to do the workshops and then to look at areas to live so any advice on locations with good elementary schools would be gratefully received jayne


Excellent I thought that you were coming out with expectations of your credentials being recognised.......sounds like you have everything under control. Well done. 
As far as schools etc. that's outside my area...........you would be better to start a new thread with that specific. I can tell you that West Van is the most expensive place!!
Good luck


----------



## Jaynedm73 (Mar 24, 2011)

Irma said:


> Excellent I thought that you were coming out with expectations of your credentials being recognised.......sounds like you have everything under control. Well done.
> As far as schools etc. that's outside my area...........you would be better to start a new thread with that specific. I can tell you that West Van is the most expensive place!!
> Good luck


Thanks Irma


----------

